# Senator Marco Rubio



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

Someone is sounding a little presidential. In four years Obama has not said anything with as much substance.

https://www.brookings.edu/events/2012/0425_rubio.aspx


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0712/79084.html

*2 airplanes Rubio on have "malfunctions" in the same day........ Breitbart, Breitbart's Coroner.......now Rubio?*


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0712/79084.html
> 
> *2 airplanes Rubio on have "malfunctions" in the same day........ Breitbart, Breitbart's Coroner.......now Rubio?*


You might be on to something.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

OBAMA HIT SQUAD ??????


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2012)

kwflatbed said:


> OBAMA HIT SQUAD ??????


I wouldn't put it past him...

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

right.as.rain said:


> I wouldn't put it past him...
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


Hope Romney has a food taster.


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

When reached by NBC News, Rubio said he's going to ride his tricycle to his next event.


----------

